# English residential summer camps spain



## alleycat031 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, 
Ive looked all over the internet for English speaking residential summer camps in Spain, if any one has any knowledge on where to find jobs in these camps or has worked in one before, any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm from Ireland and am a student currently studying Primary Education in the UK. 
Please help me make my dreams come through by working abroad this summer in Spain.

Thank you  

Sinead x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alleycat031 said:


> Hi,
> Ive looked all over the internet for English speaking residential summer camps in Spain, if any one has any knowledge on where to find jobs in these camps or has worked in one before, any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm from Ireland and am a student currently studying Primary Education in the UK.
> Please help me make my dreams come through by working abroad this summer in Spain.
> 
> ...


we actually have 2 in my town - I haven't worked for either of them - but I was a 'host mum' for a couple of years

Aprender Inglés Conviviendo con una Familia Ingelesa en España


Planet English etc, Cursos de Inglés en verano con familias británicas en España. Campamento en Javea/Xabia para niños y jóvenes.



edit -_ aprender inglés en españa curso de verano_ came up with tons on google

Google


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

alleycat031 said:


> Hi,
> Ive looked all over the internet for English speaking residential summer camps in Spain, if any one has any knowledge on where to find jobs in these camps or has worked in one before, any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm from Ireland and am a student currently studying Primary Education in the UK.
> Please help me make my dreams come through by working abroad this summer in Spain.
> 
> ...


The one that springs to mind is TECS, which if you Google on Google Espana should come up. Other than that, look on tefl.com for summer camp work, maybe April/May time if there is nothing there at the moment.
There was someone on the forum last year who I think was working on one but cant remember anything else about it. You have to have a search on the forum I think. It may have been on the Teaching English thread.


----------

